# How to use a "GWS striker sight" on a compound bow



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Bolt it onto the riser with the screws that should have been included. You will need allen wrenches for this.

You should also have a peep sight on your string. A press is needed for this so you will probably have to go back to the shop.

The peep sight is set up first. Start with it about 5 inches above your arrow. Nock an arrow and point in a safe direction. Close your eyes and draw to anchor. The peep sight should be easy to look through without tilting your head. If 5" works, great. If not adjust the height.

Then to sight in, start very close to the target. No more that 5 yards. Start with your top pin. Shoot an arrow at a spot. If you made a good shot, adjust your sight. Adjust by moving the entire housing (the circle). If the arrow landed below the point that you aimed at, lower your sight. If above, raise your sight. If left, move your sight left and if right, move your sight right.

You are "chasing" the arrow with your sight. 

Then shoot another arrow and adjust as above. Once you are sighted in at 5 yards, move back to 10 yards. Then move back to 5 yards and set your other pins by the same proceedure. Set the middle pin for 15 yards and you bottom pin for 20 yards. Some time in all of this, you will realize that the housing is high or low in relation to the pins. This is when you move everything so that the housing is evenly spaced around your pins. This will take a lot of tinkering, but it shouldn't take very long.

The reason for starting close is to avoid losing arrows. I've made adjustments to my peep and forgotten to adjust my sight and lost arrows when they sailed two feet above the target.

One of the good things about that sight is that you have a round housing. This allows you to center the housing in your peep and adjust elevation by putting one of the pins on the target. 

Set the pins for the ranges that you expect to shoot. Here in Maryland, the woods are so dense and the shots so close, I set my pins for 10, 15 & 20 yards. I haven't needed the 20 yard pin yet, except for practice. The proceedure for setting each pin is the same as described above. Start close so you don't lose arrows. If you plan to shoot only targets, set the pins for appropriate distances for the format you plan to shoot. There are too many diffenrent competition formats to make suggestions. 

The others will likely have a few more tips, but this will get you started.

Welcome to AT,

Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

thats good advice, from aread


----------



## lazelos (Aug 30, 2011)

thanks very much... have installed my peep sight now... just got alot more fun will try to adjust the scope perfectly tomorrow


----------

